# Day Glow Cichlids JUST Got Preggers!



## DavesCichlids (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a 65 gallon with 10 peacocks, and a random Day Glow pair which seem chill enough to keep the peace in the tank.

Well, after hearing splashing all morning by my desk this morning, and watching my male turn a BEAUTIFUL dark yellow, chasing his lady friend around, he emerged from behind the rocks with his girl bearing one **** of a large brooding mouth sack!

Now, this isnt the first time its happened, but it is the first time I can precisely ID when the mating happened. In the past (twice to be exact), I havent monitored so the babies mysteriously disappear (or are eaten). Now that I know from Day 1, I want to know exactly what I need to do to secure this brood.

What do I need to do?

Here are some pics of the lovely couple minutes after consummating!


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I normally net the mother and put her in a maternity tank if I want to keep the fry. When she spits, return her to the main tank. You could also strip her and use an egg tumbler instead of keeping her in a maternity tank. The choice is yours.

Didn't realize those females had such nice colors.


----------



## DavesCichlids (Aug 12, 2010)

Question though .... since it happened today, is it safe to immediately separate the female into a little maternity tank? Should I wait two weeks? All I have is a 4-5 gallon cube tank to put her in. Too confining?


----------



## DavesCichlids (Aug 12, 2010)

btw .... I am loving the Males black belly too ... accents all the other colors he displays. Beautiful fish for sure.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi The way I used to do is waiting for 2 or 5 days before moving her in a nursery tank.
xris 
Are you sure your fish is a dayglow???
look at this`
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1576

yur fish doesn't seem similar to this(it seems likely to be a ,H.sp" thick skin")


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

DavesCichlids said:


> Beautiful fish for sure.


Yes it is, but I agree that it isn't a dayglow.

Kevin


----------



## DavesCichlids (Aug 12, 2010)

Darn ... it was sold to me as a Day Glow, which is where I got the terminology. What is he then? Or they for that matter?


----------



## DavesCichlids (Aug 12, 2010)

Just saw what a Thick Skin looks like .... and it def looks like a Thick Skin as oopposed to Day Glow.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a female thick skin holding for past week. Haven't moved her. It actually looks like her mouth is less full now. Still does that chewing motion though.


----------



## DavesCichlids (Aug 12, 2010)

Since you guys helped make this happen ....










You can see their little tails wiggling. Mom turned a dark angry color and has been swimming the bottom still making that chew motion. Maybe I missed a few, but got at least 2-3 dozen eggs.

Lets see what happens!


----------



## DavesCichlids (Aug 12, 2010)

Messed up on the thread ... sorry mods!


----------

